# Looking for a new squat in east austin



## Deleted member 3948 (Apr 18, 2019)

Currently squatting in east austin but i have reason to believe that my current squat may not be safe for much longer, if anyone knows any good area's or buildings in east austin preferably, because thats where i work , messgae me, gracias.


----------



## Laundromatt (Apr 19, 2019)

Hey, what happened


----------

